
New Top Level Domains .mobi and .xxx Considered Harmful (2004) - matthewbadeau
https://www.w3.org/DesignIssues/TLD.html
======
matthewbadeau
I was reminded of Tim Berners-Lee's opinion on new TLDs since Google recently
announced opening the .new TLD to the public.

IMO, as long as the domain _looks_ like a web URL and is memorable then it is
good for The Web (tm). Though, I would prefer that control over TLDs would be
distributed rather than be in the hands of select large tech companies.

